# Can Someone Reccommend Me A Macro Lense For My D90



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

been using my 18-105 lense for 18months now and have decided i would like to get into some macro photography

and reccomendations on lenses to consider


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

i can highly recomend the sigma 105mm f2.8 ex DG

i have the older version which can be picked u quite reasonably , and have used the newer DG version. both brilliantly sharp, and can be used for portrait or general photograhy not just macro, however focusing wont be as fast as your 18-105, but macro pics should be taken in Man. focus anyway for final detail.The sigmas have had great reviews and i am led to believe sharper than the nikon equiv :to_become_senile:

if you want i can direct you to my flickr account which shows macro pics and general pics with the macro lens.

sample N guage model loco ( aprox 4 inches long )


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

The sigma has a good rep as does the Tamron http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-tamron-90mm-f2-8-macro-nikon-fit-with-motor-/p1030805

I love my Nikon 60mm AF-D which can be picked up pretty reasonably cost effectively. The newer 60mm AF-S is a bit dearer.

If it's just watches / flowers then 60mm is OK, if you want to do insects etc, then a longer focal length would be desirable.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Adz said:


> i can highly recomend the sigma 105mm f2.8 ex DG
> 
> i have the older version which can be picked u quite reasonably , and have used the newer DG version. both brilliantly sharp, and can be used for portrait or general photograhy not just macro, however focusing wont be as fast as your 18-105, but macro pics should be taken in Man. focus anyway for final detail.The sigmas have had great reviews and i am led to believe sharper than the nikon equiv :to_become_senile:
> 
> ...


Great macro lens as Adz says - Don't know if your are a member on the 'dark side' (tz-uk) but there's a used one of these lenses for sale over there (Â£275 iirc?) - Regards ... Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for the reccommendations will check them out.

would like to be able to take not only watches and stationary objects but some creeepy crawly pics too


----------

